# Cake Pan Tech---



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 28, 2009)

The recent modification that I made to my mill by relocating the head lift handle to a different location works great. I really like it!!!
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6737.0
There was just one problem. The handle ended up just a tad to close to the wall---my big fat fingers kept getting pinched when I turned the handle. My machine shop is too small to consider moving the mill out an inch from the wall, so I had to take drastic measures.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Today I went up to Walmart and bought my wife a NEW 8" cake pan, and begged the old one from her for a project.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Marked out a hole in the drywall just behind the handle, and took my trusty drywall knife and cut it out, just slightly undersize from the cake tin perimeter. (This is not an outside wall.)


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Ran a bead of silicone around the edges of the cake tin and tapped it into place----And---Voila'--Lots of finger clearance!!!


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice! Now stick a section of whiteboard in the back of it, and throw a dry-erase marker on the bottom 'shelf' to replace the note space you've lost. ;D


Not picking on ya; I write notes all over the mills and lathes at work. ;D


----------



## lathe nut (Nov 28, 2009)

Brian, I sure hope that your wife realizes what a good man your are only thingking of here only, hope you don't try to pass that off as a Christmas gift, good idea sure will save on the knuckles, Lathe Nut


----------

